# haar



## Couch Tomato

Wij draaien onze vijf hoofden om en door 't venster 		  groeten wij den ouden Piet met zijn blauwen kiel en zijn zakdoek om den hals, 		  die *haar *zoo rustig voert als een huurkoetsier zijn oude knol.
(_Kaas _- Willem Elsschot)

Kan iemand toelichten waar "haar" op slaat?


----------



## Peterdg

Geen idee. Komt er niets voor waar "haar" betrekking op kan hebben?


----------



## ThomasK

We hebben inderdaad meer context nodig, maar gaat het niet om een machinist in een locomotief? Ik heb het ooit gelezen, maar...


----------



## YellowOnline

Het woord 'haar' slaat op de locomotief uit de vorige zin:
_
"Het geratel van de pneumatische klinkhamers dringt van 		  op de werf tot in onze zaal door en buiten rijdt voor de vensters onze drukke 		  dwerg-locomotief voorbij."_

Er wordt een vergelijking gemaakt tussen brandstof geven aan de locomotief (vermoedelijk steenkool) en het eten geven aan een paard.


----------



## ThomasK

Ha, dus toch! 'Voeren' is voor mij hier wel: besturen, leiden (zoals het D. 'fahren' ('führen')). Vandaar 'voertuig', vehikel, denk ik...


----------



## YellowOnline

Goed gezien. Beiden zijn mogelijk eigenlijk, maar de combinatie met 'rustig als een huurkoetsier' maakt uw interpretatie wel plausibeler.


----------



## ThomasK

Zonder context inderdaad. _(BTW: ongelooflijk mooi zinnetje voor mij, mede door die variatie in de woordplaatsing, denk ik)_


----------



## Couch Tomato

Bedankt voor jullie reacties.


----------

